# Sailor Moon bikini Swim and Snowboard part 2



## CrazyBanana (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

That looks cold. I certainly hope their was a hot tub waiting for her at the end of this!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Woulda been a whole lot better if the driver had dropped the clutch in gravel patch!!!!!


----------

